# dash gage opening color



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone know what the paint color or code is for the gage cluster opening on a 68 dash? It's looks like a blueish green. It's the area circled in red in the photo.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it should be 30 degree black (satin/matte) i think the bluegreen your seeing is reflection from gauge face which is bluegreen.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I have the entire thing dismanteled and it's not a reflection, it's blue/green. The 68 is a different animal than your 67.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

must be, i have been trying to figure out what the blue green code is to refinish my Gauge faces to match originals, cannot find any reference to the color other than blue green....sorry:confused i'll let you know if i find anything.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It is indeed a dark blue/green/black........Try Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey that's a good idea, Pete's a great guy, I met him once at a swap meet. He saved my bacon on a clutch linkage part that I couldn't find anywhere.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking steering wheel too. :cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I email Pete and this was his responce.

Hi Darrin, there is no published code to that paint, it would have to be a custom mix.

It is a very difficult color to get just right.

Pete


Hey look, I'm at square one again, woo hoo!
p.s. thanks Rukee


----------

